# 1 week to harvest and have a couple of questions



## forget (May 12, 2008)

Id say im about to 1 week of harvest given that trichs starting to turn amber and reckon 1 week might be enough.

That said the tip of all leaves are turning rusty and brittle, is this ok?

Also, when the pistils start turning rusty/amber what does this mean as far as the plant is concerned in the flower cycle?  Im just curious as its bugging me.
Thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 12, 2008)

> is this ok?


1 week until harvest, yes imo.





> when the pistils start turning rusty/amber what does this mean


It's finishing up, check the triches.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 7, 2008)

decide now the type of high you want...


----------



## Roken (Jun 20, 2008)

The hairs usually turn a amber or brown letting you know your plant is maturing.  You should be watching the trichomes for color, this way you can controll some what of the high.  I personally wait until the trichomes are about 35% amber and 65% cloudy on all my indica's before i harvest.  This enshure's all the calaxs's to be swollen and a nice heavy high.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Roken.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yeah Baby!!! its almost time...be sure to watch the trichs..I like mine 50/50...leafs will turn brown and start to fall this is normal..Get them cutting devices ready..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2008)

be sure to PM me your address I love Harvest time..Im a good help..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jun 23, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> be sure to PM me your address I love Harvest time..Im a good help..


 
LOL


----------

